

Embedded development with JS/Node and BoneScript - rmoriz
https://github.com/jadonk/bonescript

======
pixl8ed
I've been patiently waiting for adafruit to get the BeagleBone in stock to
play around with this... <http://www.adafruit.com/products/513>

------
rmoriz
Screenshot
[https://img.skitch.com/20111214-q8sxqu9jibb59n31fxk3s17wep.j...](https://img.skitch.com/20111214-q8sxqu9jibb59n31fxk3s17wep.jpg)

